# Brp lost & found



## James1314 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi I lost my brp card and reported to police and home office immediately. After reported I received email back from home office say my card have been cancelled . Three days later my solicitor called me said someone found my card on street and sent to home office and home office sent to my solicitor . I wrote email to ukba said I found it and can I still use it but they asked to send this back to them . They will advised within 48 hour . I would like to ask what they normally to do with this circumstance ? What are they advised ? Do I need to apply new BRP card anyway or they can do somethings on my old card so I could still use old one ? Because I only have 15 days left to do this matter . I booked premium service next Tuesday but if they can do somethings on my old card so I could save £445 , now I just worried even if They receive my old card and then if they advise me that I still need to apply new brp card .
What are they passibly willing to advise me if they received my old card ? Someone helps please !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't come across a case like this personally but it appears that once your BRP is cancelled by Home Office, it cannot be reactivated and you have to apply for a replacement.


----------



## mafepelaez03 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi James

I would like to know what did you do with your situation, did you receive the BRP or you could use the old BRP. I am facing the same situation as you, any advice would be good.

Thank you


----------

